# Owning a dream car



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Not talking the really out of range stuff but since a young child I have been obsessed with the Porsche 911.
I am completely in love with it and I am desperate to own one.

I'm 31 so not yet a midlife crisis  but what if I can never afford one? 

Mrs hates them but I think in a couple of years time I will have to just do it.

Any cars you feel the same about?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

not any more been there done that, now have far more fun buying them driving them and selling them on let someone else lose the money for a change

owned three 911 in my time lush bit of kit 31 isnt old i hit 40 last month now thats a good time to have a midlife


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep I bought the stang about 5 years ago. It was an achievable dream and the second I got near it I grabbed it. Homework was already done so it was just a case of finding the right one. There are LOTS of other cars I want, and hopefully will get a chance to own, but I will struggle letting go of this one to be honest


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Not realy the same class but when I was young I was mental on the St185 celica and the Impreza classic, I have now had both of them and loved it. But I have also wanted an MG SV every since I first seen them, but I'm 22 so I have a good few years :lol:.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Same here really with the subaru. It wasn't necessarily a dream but a bucket list type thing. I did that and got a silver STi classic scooby.

My real dream is the 911


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Showshine said:


> Same here really with the subaru. It wasn't necessarily a dream but a bucket list type thing. I did that and got a silver STi classic scooby.
> 
> My real dream is the 911


I dont realy have bucket list anymore not a big dreamer  , only two things left, moving to cyprus, and doing a russian bird. But both of those are out the window now.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Flair said:


> and doing a russian bird.


That made me :lol:

Im not really sure what type of car i can say i would love to own....something like a Caterham Lotus 7 or a AC Cobra


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I think my realistic dream car is a R35, awesome cars.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> That made me :lol:
> 
> Im not really sure what type of car i can say i would love to own....something like a Caterham Lotus 7 or a AC Cobra


The cobra is my retirement car. Missus won't let me have a bike cause they are "dangerous" but I can have a car nicknamed the widow maker! Go figure


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cobra. Nice


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

CupraElliott said:


> I think my realistic dream car is a R35, awesome cars.


same here..


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

If I ever own anything like the following, I'll be a happy lad. Better explained in pics:


----------



## WASH MY RIDE (Mar 12, 2008)

I really fancy a 1960's merc 230 fintail.got a few years yet to realise my dream


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Not talking the really out of range stuff but since a young child I have been obsessed with the Porsche 911.
> I am completely in love with it and I am desperate to own one.


I share your pain for the 911, in particular the 993 C4, Varioram in guards red.. 
49 now and health's gone so it's never going to happen..

Made worse by my mate owning a 993 Targa is silver.. A lot of car for £19K


----------



## NarN (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't do a lot of miles so I was thinking of buying a cheap old 'super'car with a lot of mileage. I don't have any mechanical skills so that's for the dealer and might eat some extra £££. Plan is to buy something for £5k and keep £3k for repairs. 

The issue I have is that I've got 2 young kids which still need an extra child-seat. And a 2 door car is a pain to get into the rear seats to put the kids in. So it remains a dream for another few years.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Mrs hates them but I think in a couple of years time I will have to just do it.


Your wife is a 'Dream killer'... and so is mine.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Done the dream car bit when I got a scooby... without doubt the worst car I have ever owned...far too hyped up (imo)... I will never fall into that trap again... 

Mind you, there are not many cars I look at these days and say I want....

:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I have three dream cars of one I had the opportunity to own. My much missed BMW 325i Sport ( Concours show car ) 
The other two I'd hope to own below. Mercedes 300SL and Porsche GT3


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I would love to own an absolutely mint, low mileage Escort Cosworth Monte. Whether I ever will or not is a different matter.....


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

this was my last dream car which to be honest finished of most of the others i wanted nothing else quite come close to the feeling










for some reason when you buy one of these you have to go and opt for an expensive back back god knows why it was loud enough before but it seems to be the done thing so i dont it lol 









another dream was to own a decent track day car which i done proper gutted and tweaked.










all in all think i am done now though


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Done the dream car bit when I got a scooby... without doubt the worst car I have ever owned...far too hyped up (imo)... I will never fall into that trap again...
> 
> Mind you, there are not many cars I look at these days and say I want....
> 
> :thumb:


I too have owned (one of) my dream cars. A 2004 Mitsubishi L200 Warrior (due to a childhood of too much BTTF :lol

What a let down it was. Utterly slow to an unreal extent. 17MPG average (and diesel prices too). Fairly incapable on anything more hazardous than a pebble, and absolutely Zero leg room in the back.

Had it a total of 6 weeks before the novelty of getting my nat king in a flatbed wore off (BTW, kneeling on checkerplate is really sore!!).

I have othr dream cars, and one day WILL own most of them (all my dream cars, although "Dream cars" are not entirely unrealistic).

So as the old adage goes "be careful what you wish for"


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb: ^^


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Mick said:


> So as the old adage goes "be careful what you wish for"


Yes, I refer back to the classic "the Great Gatsby"

Something you dream about for so long will never be able to live up to your (unreal) expectations....

Cars, women, that new house.... you need to be very careful chasing dreams....

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

At the moment I actually kinda own one of my realistic dream cars. It depends what you look for in a car.

Being a massive Ford fan I guess the only one i'd be happy moving to would be a MK2 FRS. Realistically of course. Then again i'm not even a massive Turbo fan.

Quite a strange question, as of course I would love a V12 Vantage or a Porsche GT3 but realistically I set my sights lower and buy the best I can whilst still being able to enjoy the finer things in life. No point having the BMW/Merc/Posrche on the drive if you can't afford the petrol or a holiday every year. 

My car makes me feel like the OP would if he was in his favourite Posrche. It still tingles my balls everytime I drive it and tbh it never changes no matter how many different cars I get in and out of over the years of being an assessor.

Just my take on things.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

sometimes the best dream cars are best staying that way...oddly minus some mad dreams i quite like the 997 turbo cab, the growler , r35 and oddly the only one i can think of is a monaro  probably in the process finding the local hedge :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

justina3 said:


> this was my last dream car which to be honest finished of most of the others i wanted nothing else quite come close to the feeling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always think of the 360 as a bit of a poor Ferrari actually. The 430 imo was leaps and bounds ahead when it came around.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

gally said:


> I always think of the 360 as a bit of a poor Ferrari actually. The 430 imo was leaps and bounds ahead when it came around.


Better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Didn't make much sense in the context of the post but thanks.

I'm not jealous in anyway. I always felt that even for the price of the 360 these days (cheap) there are "better" cars out there. Of course they maybe aren't Ferraris so you wouldn't get that Ferrari "felling".


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

stargazer said:


> Better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. :thumb:


valid point,

not to sure on the 430 point though the ones I test drove seemed to have again lost the passion of the Ferrari, even more electronics to control the drive electronics to control this that and everything almost like the 355 to 360 change my 355 was outstanding pure raw power which imo made it a drivers car the 360 toned that aggression down and the 430 even more so I feel Ferrari where going for a mass market instead of true petrol heads they wanted there cars to appeal to the yuppies of that area bankers footballers ect who would trot around in it not like the true petrol head who would head to lemans once a year to let the true power go on the excellent French back roads again all imo.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

gally said:


> Didn't make much sense in the context of the post but thanks.
> 
> I'm not jealous in anyway. I always felt that even for the price of the 360 these days (cheap) there are "better" cars out there. Of course they maybe aren't Ferraris so you wouldn't get that Ferrari "felling".


I hear what your saying and it makes perfect sense, however when i purchased my ferrari it was the latest model out and cost a few pounds over 80k at the time it was the clear favorite for me anyway.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah of course. I believe a lot of owners these days get a taste of Ferrari for around 60k (added servicing costs of course) but for your Ferrari fix it's a bargain.

When buying nearly new it was the sports car to have.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I might send the kids to their grandad and save the huuuge amounts of food money and that should get me a 911 

I have set a 4 year plan to get one - Won't be brand new but will be the one i want.

Only payment up front aswell, no credit here


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I think appreciation is the key in some respects. 

My Director for one has had a fleet of luxury sports cars over the last twenty years ranging from Ferrari's, Porsche, Aston Martin, Bentley etc.

The biggest thrill for me was when we went out in his 911 Turbo. Nothing can explain the sense of speed. It was mind blowing. It's a memory that I'll never forget.
I'm very grateful to have been a passenger in some of his cars, as most people will never have the opportunity to experience such nice machinery.

Unfortunately, he changes his cars like I have hot dinners, which speaks volumes...

I've owned my BMW E30 and loved every minute of it. My 6 numbers may never come up but hey I'm happy with my lot, my trusted MINI Cooper lol.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I think the only other car I have on the list, is a Red Alfa romeo 156 GTA.

I want one with a kit like this.










Or even better like this


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

> Or even better like this


Now that is slammed


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

The Ferrari 360 with the challenge rear grill, used to be my favourite car!

It is still up there, and i would love to own one some day! Im only 21 though.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

I would say buy it then sell it just to get it out of your system.

I've always dream about cars i will never own. Not always because of money reason. but it just does not fit into my life right now.

For example i always wanted a NSX but to be honest for that kinda money i could buy so many better cars.

On a flip side my cousins husband got him self a Lambo and wants to sell it already for same reason as it just dosent fit into his life.










After i sat in it i kinda lost the wow factor. Not sure why. Reminds me of that top gear episode where james may drives his dream lambo,


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I drove a Murcielago (SP) and I hated it with a passion.

Not the power but everything else just turned me right off


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Done the dream car bit when I got a scooby... without doubt the worst car I have ever owned...far too hyped up (imo)... I will never fall into that trap again...
> 
> Mind you, there are not many cars I look at these days and say I want....
> 
> :thumb:


Dude, buy a Noble. Job done! 

OP, I did have dreams.... but then reality came and crushed them. I'll think again about buying a truly "nice" car when I can figure out this house malarkey. Something tells me working for other people doesn't help.

Flair - Comedy Genius mate! :thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

McClane said:


> Dude, buy a Noble. Job done!
> 
> OP, I did have dreams.... but then reality came and crushed them. I'll think again about buying a truly "nice" car when I can figure out this house malarkey. Something tells me working for other people doesn't help.
> 
> Flair - Comedy Genius mate! :thumb:


 :lol: Am serious about the russian girl bit, Always had a thing for wanting a russian girl, not sure why but I love the accent too.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Flair said:


> :lol: Am serious about the russian girl bit, Always had a thing for wanting a russian girl, not sure why but I love the accent too.


I know! It just resonated with me I think. The truth when presented with such timing can be damn funny! You married now then?


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

McClane said:


> I know! It just resonated with me I think. The truth when presented with such timing can be damn funny! You married now then?


Engaged, have a child with her and live to gether etc :lol: Was going to be getting married In feb 2012 but I decided to I wanted to start detailing as career first.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

gally said:


> I always think of the 360 as a bit of a poor Ferrari actually. The 430 imo was leaps and bounds ahead when it came around.


Bit of a crap post assuming the photo is the posters own car.

I couldnt disagree we you more either. The 360 was Ferrari getting dragged into the 21st Century. Which has got them to the current models. Its a proper stunning too

Makes the 355 seem very CLASSIC in looks.


----------



## Mickiemcfist (May 19, 2011)

Mick said:


> Had it a total of 6 weeks before the novelty of getting my nat king in a flatbed wore off (BTW, kneeling on checkerplate is really sore!!).


Best reason for a dream car ever! :lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Bit of a crap post assuming the photo is the posters own car.
> 
> I couldnt disagree we you more either. The 360 was Ferrari getting dragged into the 21st Century. Which has got them to the current models. Its a proper stunning too
> 
> Makes the 355 seem very CLASSIC in looks.


It looks awful though.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I think the Realistic Dream Car and Un realistic Dream car is a perfect way to sum this up. I think a 911 is a Realistic Dream Car for Many where as a Zonda is just a dream car.

If i dont tick off a 997 and an AM vantage or DB9 while i can still enjoy it i wont be happy!!!!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd quite like a jaguar XJS and a BMW 850 too.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Bit of a crap post assuming the photo is the posters own car.
> 
> I couldnt disagree we you more either. The 360 was Ferrari getting dragged into the 21st Century. Which has got them to the current models. Its a proper stunning too
> 
> Makes the 355 seem very CLASSIC in looks.


but isnt that the appeal of the 355 if i was to be offered either i would take the 355 myself, my son thinks different


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

justina3 said:


> but isnt that the appeal of the 355 if i was to be offered either i would take the 355 myself, my son thinks different


I was being nice 355 is a lovely motor but is OLD looking now.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Bit of a crap post assuming the photo is the posters own car.
> 
> I couldnt disagree we you more either. The 360 was Ferrari getting dragged into the 21st Century. Which has got them to the current models. Its a proper stunning too
> 
> Makes the 355 seem very CLASSIC in looks.


Maybe i'm judging it too much against the 430 but with the whole twitchy rear end ect and the looks it's not for me. I appreciate most cars but it's one Ferrari I never got on with at all.

Justin as I understand had his from nearly new.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I think that any of the ferrari's are a dream car for some - I love those 2 (911 is still mine though)

Fair play for even having the chance to own the ferrari :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

McClane said:


> Dude, buy a Noble. Job done!


M'eh.....don't really like them to be honest....

:thumb:



Flair said:


> :lol: Am serious about the russian girl bit, Always had a thing for wanting a russian girl, not sure why but I love the accent too.


M'eh..... they are not that much better...nor are Czech or Estonian....(imo)

Swedish are waaaay better... :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yep, same as you Lee - 911 (although I think everyone on here knows that already ).


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Thing about the 911 is not just that it's a legendary super car, but it is incredibly reliable for what it is. Buy wisely and it won't brak the bank to run one. Parts are readily avaible and for the most part cheap. Body is galvanised, lots of pipes are st/sl so they just last forever.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a picture of me and my dad (RIP) standing next to one 25 years ago and I knew even at the age of 7 that it was my fave 

I WILL HAVE ONE !


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

My elder cousin had a yellow 2.7 Carrera in the very early 80s and I can remember being taken out in it as a very young lad (sat in the makeshift rear 'seats' - anyone familiar with 911s of that period will know what I mean ). Left a lasting impression on me as it was the first proper sports car I'd ever been in. tbh. I flit between hankering after a classic old '70s RS - 2.7 or the 3.0, or a current GT3 RS 4.0. Ideally I'd have both of course although short of 6 numbers coming up it's _extremely_ unlikely to say the least


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I had an affordable dream car for ages
then owned it.
It was
.
.
.
.
GREAT
.
.
.
sold it and regretted it ever since
Bought my next 'affordable dream car'
LOVED driving it and the look of it 
.
.
.

but
.
.
.
it kept damn breaking
Car 1.








car 2









Next on the list

something like this









Why

Cos i am 50 and can afford it!!
LOL
Ming the Child


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

hopefully not in those colors eww


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Ming said:


> I had an affordable dream car for ages
> then owned it.
> It was
> .
> ...


Your third dream will break down even more than your second dream.

My dad's dream was to own a corvette.
9 years ago he bought the best (89) c4 on the island with just 9000miles.
In these 9 years it has had numerous faults, plastics breaking, sensors failing, brake calipers sticking, ecm went out.
Apart from that brakes are sh*t. Imagine speeding at 180 kph the scare they give you.

Trust me when i tell you all that apart from those people that dream to own a japanese car, all the other manuf. will turn out to be a nightmare in terms of reliability.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

volvo 850R. seeing as they're peanuts now I dont know why i havent got one.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Suprise, suprise i would love to own one of each of these. I have too many other interests though  










And
1 x E46 M3 (Silver) :thumb:
1 X E36 M3 (Estoril Blue or Boston Green) :thumb:
1 X E30 M3 (Silver) :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Suprise, suprise i would love to own one of each of these. I have too many other interests though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I've had two cars that i would love to own nothing lavish or to others exciting etc but its what i wanted from when i was a young lad.

1. MK2 Vauxhall Astra GTE a totally original mint example.... hard to find
2. 2000 Classic Impreza Wagon... and i did for a few weeks lol insurance was a joke but by god did i love that car for that short time was so much fun.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Fiesta XR2i for a start.. and I've wanted a Civic EG6 for as long as I can remember

I'm not really into ferraris/supercars in general :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

911 whaletail :driver:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

A standard bodied, standard wheeled 993 - may not be the fastest or showiest but I think the purest of them all


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

A UG mk2 Ford Focus RS .

The amount of time I spend dreaming of the day I WILL own mine is unreal.

I could of brought one a few weeks back and 50/50 wish I did, instead i've ended up with a house  lol. Don't get me wrong my house is the grown'd up, smart thing to do, but for fun a RS would of made me the happiest person alive. I also think i would of been the youngest person to own one at 20 lol.

I will own one, one day!!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

tough one.

it'd be between these


















although im prety happy with myself now i've got the 3 series so im sure they 2 can wait a while. nothing to do with me not being able to afford them :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

TBH our current two cars, while fairly modest, still fulfil my criteria as cars I've always wanted. A fast BM and a Defender!

With more cash I'd snap up a new 991 (911) CS and a RR Supercharged V8. Or maybe get a JE Engineering Zulu Defender with 450bhp!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

As a kid I dreamed of owning a Sierra Cosworth.

Bought a mint S2 RS Turbo when I was 18 and then a Cossie that was local to me came up for sale but insurance was mental expensive so had to forget about that.

Eventually by the time I was 22 saved up enought £££££ to buy a Escort Cosworth and then my folks talked me into buying a house (must've wanted rid of me).

Bought the house and then saved up some more and bought the Evo. Had it 8 years now and its changed dramitically (performance wise) during that time.










Would love to own GT2 / GT3 one day.....better get saving again


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I think dream cars should be way into your wildest dreams. You need to dream to keep pushing yourself. Why bother dreaming about something that is easily achievable? Go big or don't bother in my opinion. 

I'm a huge believer in belieivng.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

It's each to their own imo.. as sad as it sounds I'd rather have a Civic EG6 than a Ferrari of some sort.

Either that or have the ferrari, sell it and buy lots of Civics :devil:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's my achievable dream car minus the Rondells for a set of Compomotive MOs


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

i have 4 dream cars, my aim is to have one of these as my "play" car in the next 5 years. (im 27)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ferrari 458 or next e30 M3 in grey metallic, not being greedy


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll have the red one!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

My dream car has always been a 911. However, I also quite fancy an old Volvo estate. Seriously.


----------



## GSiFan (Jan 6, 2011)

Lots of dream cars for me. A really good replica of an AC Cobra 427 would be top of the list. Ford big block motor, of course. Fuel consumption be damned. A dream is a dream! A Ford GT40 (not the Ford GT - a replica of the original, please :thumb would run it close.

A Caterham Supersport would be nice. Achievable too. :speechles

A Yank muscle car...

My own Triumph Stag project, finished and ready to tour Europe...

Or my imminently-to-be-restored (again ) Singer Chamois race car... 

So many cars... So little time... 

Paul


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Always wanted an RS2 audi for some reason - got close by owning the Rs4 - 

Did the 911 thing great car ended up having 2 ! 

Now Im not really sure - not much jumps out at me anymore apart from perhaps owning something more classsic


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I really wanted the monaro when it first came out (young and impressionable!) Meh now. 
Really wanted a manta and have one now. But the current dream is a shelby mustang gt 500, or an original ford gt40. Or a db5.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

There are lots of cars I would like to own - as for one dream car, I don't think I can narrow it down!

I'll just keep working hard, dreaming away and putting my quids on the lottery for now! :lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

As long as I own a BMW M car some day I'll be happy. I like them all but the new M5 is stunning!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I will own an NSX r one day. One day! Simply stunning machinery. That's my semi realistic dream. 

Unrealistic is a carrera gt if only for the noise


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

For me, it would be any BMW 'M' car. I've been lucky enough to have a wealthy friend who owns a garage and therefore fleet insurance, and i used to drive his E46 M3 all the time, in fact i went to France and back in it and it was sensational.

He now owns a V10 M5 and again, even with its flaws (gearbox at low speed) its still an incredible car and one that makes me tingle every time i hear him driving down my road. (He has a custom made sports exhaust that makes it sound like the old V10 F1 cars!)

With some talk about the Ferrari 360/430 debate on here... Another friend of mine was a successful property developer, and he bought a manual 360 spider (54' reg) a few years back. I went with him to pick it up and I will never forget that day. It was the first time i'd been in a Ferrari, and the sound of the engine, the 'click-clack' of the gearbox, on a sunny early Friday in March we drove with the roof down back from GrayPaul in Nottingham (about 2 hours)

Fabulous - loved that car sooooo much!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Ford RS200! I will have one, one day! I have my mind set on it


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

911 Carrera 4s , Sometimes I think when I bought the XF I should have gone that bit further and bought the 911 , But hopefully that'll be the next one and then when i've got the 911 it'll be something else I want


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

R7KY D said:


> 911 Carrera 4s , Sometimes I think when I bought the XF I should have gone that bit further and bought the 911 , But hopefully that'll be the next one and then when i've got the 911 it'll be something else I want


I thought it was abit dull as standard when I drove one.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm hankering after an Alpina D3 - tried to PM Alpina on this forum but mailbox full.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I've always fancied one of these










Always wanted one of these and will one day have one










Nearly got there but not quite










Darren


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Got a Mx5 at the moment which is just a taster for the Porsche Boxster:driver:
Always yearned for one. Hoping to get in to a 06/07 model s :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

minimadgriff said:


> I thought it was abit dull as standard when I drove one.


You should know by now Ben it wouldn't be standard for long :thumb:


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

yeah,loads.
escort coss,4x4 sapphy in diamond white{anyone got one in this colour on here?},intergrale evo,rs1600i,s1 turbo and i REALLY want a mk3 cortina,bronze,vinyl roof,fluffy dice,beaded seat covers and sunstrip with mine and the wifes name!


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

For me, the likes of a Bugatti, Noble etc are in my dream list. And will only remain on my dream list. I think i would personally be let down by a few on my dream list as it would not be practical to have them for everyday use.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I was lucky enough to buy both of my dream cars last year.The first was a AM Vantage which didn't go well as I only had it 6 weeks. The second was my true dream car an Audi R8, I've owned it about 4 months and still can't stop grinning.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

lofty said:


> I was lucky enough to buy both of my dream cars last year.The first was a AM Vantage which didn't go well as I only had it 6 weeks. The second was my true dream car an Audi R8, I've owned it about 4 months and still can't stop grinning.


i got two words for you,lucky and ******* :lol:

im sure its not luck,but they are two beautys to have owned :thumb:

i currently own a 520d msport,and i adore it.not a dream car,but certainly the closest i will get to an M5 for the time being


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

After today I want a 1M SOOOOO badly!! Amazing car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> After today I want a 1M SOOOOO badly!! Amazing car.


Yes you are dead right drove one at Brands hatch and loved it Russ, just wish it had the noise of the V8 in the M3, im sure bm can arange that with the hifi like the M5


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I could squeeze one I think, but I know they will probably be £10k less in 18 months' time!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dream cars two on my street one bought the Porsche kept 911 kept it 2 months and was to hardcore then got M6 , another client he bought 911 and he took it through for me to have a run it it and i liked it but not as much as V8 M3 as the BM had the best balance of everday use and performance car, you just need to get it out of your system i will have an M3 or C63AMG at some time in the future when doing less miles, good luck


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I could squeeze one I think, but I know they will probably be £10k less in 18 months' time!!


Russ at your age why miss out in 18 months of fun if you can , well what colour do you want? and sense wet sand coming up


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Black... and wet sanded... oooo!!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Black... and wet sanded... oooo!!!


Orange and white one near my area , never seen a black one but sounds fantastic, look forward to seeing the write up on this one LOL.
Tell Milly you need to get yourself down to the dealers ASAP before they are all sold out


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

997 turbo hmm and r35 tunned by severn valley motorsport oh would be nice deep pockets needed!


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Through some wealthy friends I've been fortunate enough to drive some nice cars - and some that turned out to be a total let down and overhyphed.
My ultimate dream car would be the Veyron or a Zonda, but don't think those dreams would come true.
So I'm aiming for an Ams prepared R35 Skyline - the Alpha 12. In my opinion, the ultimate Skyline, with performance to destroy many Hyper cars.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Most of mine are older stuff, just have a bit more about them than newer cars.

M635csi

e30 M3 EVO (or Sport EVO if someone lends me 50K)

1980's Merc SL

Intergrale EVOII

UR Quattro 20V

E28 M5

oooh and because I want to be a pimp deep down the ultimate dream car has got to be one of these bad boys (quite realistic dream - but dare I drive round in one!)

750il Individual - Lush


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ford GT40, Either the new one or the original (Not a replica).

More chance of Alan becoming Prime Minister though!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Ford GT40, Either the new one or the original (Not a replica).
> 
> More chance of Alan becoming Prime Minister though!


Alan for Prime Minister now there is a good idea bank holidays gone detailing days instead


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

This may sound lame, my dream car for years and years has been a classic JDM WRX Impreza, I now own one, and it is EVERYTHING I hoped it would be. OK it's an M reg, but it can still out perform most modern cars, and I LOVE it, o yeah......... It's mine too!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Nissan GTR.

Will have one, just a case of when. 

Can't wait.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Done it twice so far.

First was my first Impreza, followed by a second which was a V5 Sti (loved scoobies since they were released and went rallying) and now I have my M3 which was a progression from the Scoobs with a few cars filling the gaps in between.

I honestly don't know what I would 'lust' after next right now....


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

id have to own a veyron if money was no object. Not the nicest looking of cars but its history in the making.

realistic dream cars, 911 turbo, 458 italia


----------

